
Uber will ban riders with low rating, same as was predicted in Black Mirror - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/05/29/uber-is-going-to-start-banning-riders-with-low-ratings-just-like-in-that-one-specific-episode-of-black-mirror/
======
erkose
Gratuity Shaming

